
The Philosophy of the Midlife Crisis - traek
https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-philosophy-of-the-midlife-crisis
======
traek
The subject of this article, Kieran Setiya, also published a piece called "How
Schopenhauer’s thought can illuminate a midlife crisis"[1] which generated
interesting discussion on HN [2].

[1] [https://aeon.co/ideas/how-schopenhauers-thought-can-
illumina...](https://aeon.co/ideas/how-schopenhauers-thought-can-illuminate-a-
midlife-crisis)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249975)

